# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Очень коротко об Исламе

## anzhela

Очень коротко об Исламе

Автор: Рожнова Анжела
Редактор: Васильева Анна

Ислам – это арабское слово и обозначает "предаться", "сдаться", "находиться в мире с..." В религиозном значении – "сдаться" Богу или "находиться в мире с" Богом.

Ислам в широком смысле обозначает религию единобожия, религию, к которой призывали все пророки. В узком смысле - это свод законов, с которым пришел последний пророк, Мухаммад (да благословит его Всевышний и приветствует).

Тут следует отметить, что главное, к чему призывали все пророки, было не приобщать равных Тому, Кто их создал. Oднако свод законов мог меняться зависимо от времени и потребностей человека и общества, как, например, форма поста или молитвы. Само же вероубеждение было одинаковым у них у всех.
"Мы не посылали до тебя никого из посланников, не внушив ему, что нет достойного поклонения кроме Меня, так поклоняйтесь же Мне". (Св. Коран, сура аль- Анбия 25)

Важно упомянуть, что под поклонением в исламе подразумевается все, чем доволен Единый Бог (в арабском языке Аллах). И сюда входят не только обряды, такие как молитва, пост, паломничество; но и любые добрые дела, такие как милостыня, поддержание родственных связей, доброе слово, а также дела сердца: полагание только на Бога, любовь к Нему, страх перед ним, упование и многое другое.

Итак, Ислам признает всех посланников Бога:
"Вот Мы заключили завет с пророками, с тобой, с Нухом (Ноем), Ибрахимом (Авраамом), Мусой (Моисеем), Исой (Иисусом) сыном Марьям (Марии)". (Св. Коран, сура аль-Ахзаб 7)

Более того, отвергнув любого из них, человек проявляет неверие во всех них:
"Народ Нуха счел лжецами посланников". (Св. Коран, сура аш- Шуара, 105)

Аллах сказал, что народ Нуха счел лжецами всех посланников, несмотря на то, что Нух был первым и до него не было других посланников. То есть не уверовав в одного из пророков, они тем самым отвергли и всех остальных.

Также Ислам признает все божественные откровения (книги): Забур, данный пророку Дауду (мир ему); Тоурат (Тору), данную Мусе (мир ему); Инджиль (Евангелие), ниспосланное Исе (мир ему); Коран, данный пророку Мухаммаду (да благословит его Всевышний и приветствует).
"Мы послали тебе книгу с истиной, подтверждающую то, что было в предыдущих книгах, руководствующую над ними". (Св. Коран, сура Аль-Маида 48)

Коран – это единственное божественное писание, неизмененное людьми. Оно сохранено на языке оригинала, в том самом виде, в котором было ниспослано, и на сегодняшний день на планете Земля есть всего лишь один Коран и так будет до самого Судного Дня.
"Несомненно, Мы ниспослали Коран, и Мы же охраняем его". (Св. Коран, сура Аль-Хиджр 9).

По-другому не может и быть, ведь после пророка Мухаммада ( да благословит его Всевышний и приветствует) уже не будет пророков, и, соответственно, не будет новых писаний, а людям нужно руководство в своей жизни.
"Не является Мухаммад отцом одного из ваших мужчин, однако он - посланник Аллаха и печать всех пророков". (Св. Коран, сура аль-Ахзаб 40)

Доказательством истинности миссии пророков является многое, как:
-то, к чему они призывали (а это чистое единобожие и благие нравы);
-вся их жизнь и их безгрешность, что побуждало людей, находящихся рядом с ними, поверить им;
-победа и помощь, которую оказал им Господь, во время их жизни и после их смерти, ведь даже спустя тысячи лет их учение остается сильным, в то время как лжепророки были поражены и от их лжеучения не осталось и следа;
-чудеса, которые они совершали по воле Бога.

Это далеко не все, но на последнем пункте хотелось бы немного остановиться и привести примеры.

Первый пример - это знамение Мусы (мир ему), когда он ударил своим посохом по морю и оно расступилось:
"И Мы внушили Мусе: "Ударь своим посохом по морю. И оно разверзлось, и каждая часть его стала подобнo огромной горе". (Св. Коран, сура аш-Шуара 63)

Второй пример этому - знамение Исы (мир ему), когда он оживлял и выводил мертвых из их могил с дозволения Бога: "И я оживляю мертвых с дозволения Аллаха". (Св. Коран, сура аль-Имран 49)

Третий пример этому - чудо Мухаммада (да благословит его Всевышний и приветствует), когда потребовали от него многобожники знамение. Он указал на луну, и она раскололась на две части, и это увидели люди: "Приблизился Час и раскололся месяц. И если они видят знамение, они говорят: "Это сильное колдовство". (Св.Коран, сура аль-Камар 1,2)

О других чудесах, данных пророку Мухаммаду (да благословит его Всевышний и приветствует), можно подробно почитать в разных книгах его жизнеописания (сиры).

Суммировать исламское учение можно в столпы ислама и столпы веры.

Столпов ислама пять:

1. Свидетельство, что нет никого, достойного поклонения, кроме Единого Бога - Создателя (в арабском языке Аллаха), и что Мухаммад - его раб и посланник. (Оно же является формулой принятия ислама).
2. Ежедневная пятикратная молитва.
3. Закят (пожертвование, собираемое с богатых и раздаваемое бедным).
4. Пост в месяц Рамадан.
5. Паломничество (хадж) к Запретной Мечети в городе Мекка (Саудовская Аравия).

Мудрость каждого из данных предписаний подробно разобрана в исламской литературе.

Столпов веры шесть:

1. Вера в Аллаха (в переводе с арабского языка Единого Бога).
2. Вера в ангелов.
3. Вера в Священные Писания.
4. Вера в посланников.
5. Вера в Судный День.
6. Вера в предопределение с его добром и злом.

Обо всем этом скрытом знании нам поведали пророки.

В завершении хотелось бы сказать, что для каждого разумного человека очевидно, что главное в жизни - это остаться верным и благодарным Тому, Кто его создал, Кто одарил его бесчисленными благами и милостями, Кто оживляет его и умертвляет, посылает болезнь и ее излечение по Своей безграничной мудрости и милости.

Остаться верным Богу не значит предать одного из его пророков. Наоборот, по-настоящему следовать за Моисеем (мир ему) можно только признав следующих за ним Иисуса и Мухаммада (мир им), так же как сохранить верность Иисусу (мир ему) можно только последовав за следующим за ним пророком, о котором он предвещал, и, конечно, следование за Мухаммадом (да благословит его Всевышний и приветствует) обязывает его последователей любить и уважать всех посланников, предшествующих ему.

Завершить данную работу хотелось бы словами Бога:
"Скажи: "Он — Аллах — един, Аллах, вечный; не родил и не был рожден, и не был Ему равным ни один!" (Св.Коран, сура аль-Ихляс 1 — 4)

Список использованной литературы:
1. Объяснение основ веры. Шейх Мухаммад бин Салих бин Мухаммад.
2. Перевод смыслов Священного Корана Э. Кулиева.

Приветствуется распространение данного материала без внесения в него изменений.

Подробности здесь: http://salaf-forum.com/viewforum.php?f=114

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Коран – это единственное божественное писание, неизмененное людьми. Оно сохранено на языке оригинала, в том самом виде, в котором было ниспослано, и на сегодняшний день на планете Земля есть всего лишь один Коран и так будет до самого Судного Дня.
> "Несомненно, Мы ниспослали Коран, и Мы же охраняем его". (Св. Коран, сура Аль-Хиджр 9).


Интересно, что из указанной цитаты НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ, что Коран - ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ не изменённое Писание

вообще конечно со стороны настораживает агрессивность многих последователей Ислама, увы...

----------

